# Auto Transfer with Desktop 2.8 will not transfer .mpg files



## gadgarra (Jul 19, 2008)

One of the major enhancements with TiVo desktop 2.8 is autotransfer, as this enables you to transfer complete folders from PC to TiVo. The folders retain the same name that they have on the PC.

Unfortunately, it appears that autotransfer cannot handle .mpg files (output from programs such as VideoReDo or TMPGEnc MPEG Editor).

These files will transfer fine as individual files but will not autotransfer. This effectively means that I cannot use autotransfer, since all my edited files are mpeg. Other file formats which will autotransfer OK include: .avi, .divx, .wmv, and .mp4.

Not many people seem to have complained about this problem, which surprises me, given that autotransfer, if it worked, is such a neat feature.


----------



## madimoo (Feb 17, 2009)

Can you save the file as a .avi and make it autotransfer?


----------



## gadgarra (Jul 19, 2008)

I had mixed results here. The only program I have which will output .avi is VideoReDo. This does not offically offer .avi output, but if you name an output file as .avi it appears to output in this format.

Some of the .avi files I produced in this way from .mpg files did autotransfer successfully. Some did not. Whether it worked or not seemed to depend on which channel the original .tivo file was recorded from.

Some of theses .avi files started to autotransfer: the blue light appeared on the TiVo box and an entry appeared on the Now Playing list on the TiVo. Then after a couple of minutes the blue light went out and the entry on the Now Playing list disappeared.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm here in the States, and what I find funny is that mpeg files _from the Tivo_ cannot be auto-transfered back after commercial cutting. There is something wacky going on with Desktop 2.8.


----------



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

BUMP!

I've been having this problem too, and it's driving me crazy.

Has anyone found any fixes (maybe a CODEC update or something)?


----------

